# Problème suppression message dans MAIL



## LEP78550 (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je rencontre un problème de suppression de messages dans l'application mail, cela semble coïncider avec la synchronisation avec mon nouvel iphone que j'ai depuis deux jours. je m'explique:

Lorsque j'ouvre mail sont présents dans ma boîte de réception une dizaine de messages. Lorsque je les sélectionne, j'arrive à les supprimer de cette boîte. Lorsque je regarde dans ma corbeille, ils ne s'y trouvent pas et lorsque que je reviens à nouveau dans ma boîte de réception, les messages que je viens de supprimer sont à nouveau là.

J'ai supprimer l'enveloppe index dans le finder, j'ai relancer mail, les messages précités sont toujours là.

J'ai aussi essayé le commande "reconstruire" en sélectionnant ma boite de réception, sans résultat...

J'ai l'impression de plus qu'il s'agit, pour certains, de mails que j'ai consulté sur mon iphone et que j'ai effacé par ce biais.

D'avance merci à celui qui pourra me dépanner !! Bon wk


----------



## monvilain (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

iMap ou Pop?

Tu es bien dans boite de réception? (au cas ou..) quand tu supprimes?


----------



## LEP78550 (25 Octobre 2009)

c'est un compte pop, et je sélectionne bien ma BAL de réception ...


----------



## monvilain (25 Octobre 2009)

E-Mai ou RSS?


----------



## LEP78550 (25 Octobre 2009)

E-mail


----------



## LEP78550 (26 Octobre 2009)

Allez, est ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait se pencher sur mon problème !!! 
La liste des messages que je ne peux ni effacer ni déplacer s'allonge !!


----------



## LEP78550 (27 Octobre 2009)

Bon ben finalement, j'ai trouvé en bidouillant. Je me suis créé un nouveau compte de massagerie sur Mail avec des paramètres identiques. Via ce nouveau compte, j'ai pu supprimer les messages récalcitrant, ils ont du fait aussi disparu de mon compte d'origine. J'ai ensuite supprimer le compte que je venais de créer. Du coup, mon compte d'origine fonctionne normalement au niveau de la suppression des messages. 
a+


----------



## meiseloker (3 Novembre 2009)

Voilà j'ai le même problème que toi. Je ne peux plus supprimer mes messages. 
A la place je recois le message suivant:
*
Le message "XYZ" n'a pas pu être déplacé vers la boite aux lettres "CORBEILLE - Domicile"*
_La configuration de la boîte aux lettres de destination "Corbeille - Domicile" n'y autorise pas le déplacement de messages._

Je suis complètement désemparé, et je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac. Je viens d'installer il y a 2 semaine la mise à jour vers Snow Léopard.

Si je veux suivre tes recommandations est-ce que je vais perdre tous mes messages ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## PANZANI (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour
je suis une nouvelle utilisatrice de macbook pro, j'ai aussi un problème pour supprimer mes messages reçus. Quand je fais supprimer le message reste dans ma boite de réception et ne va donc pas dans la poubelle, il reste "grisé", en plus je n'ai meme plus le "corp du texte" 
Je suis en POP et c'est dans Mail
Je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution

Cdt

HP


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

très classique

solutions:
tu as reconstruit les BAL ( au menu BAL/reconstruire en selectionnant une BAL à chaque fois)?

ou refait toute l'indexation?
( mail fermé virer " envelope index" relancer Mail qui referra toute l'indexation)


----------



## PANZANI (3 Novembre 2009)

Rebonjour

j'ai l'impression que ca marche

Merci


----------

